# Foreskin cleaning video, for kids?



## jserral (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, I was asked if there was some sort of video to help explain to a kid how to clean the skin. At first I thought it was somewhat odd, but maybe they would feel more comfortable with a video to help explain since the dad is not intact.

Perhaps any experiences of a similar situation I could relay would help too, thanks!


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jserral* 
Well, I was asked if there was some sort of video to help explain to a kid how to clean the skin. At first I thought it was somewhat odd, but maybe they would feel more comfortable with a video to help explain since the dad is not intact.

Perhaps any experiences of a similar situation I could relay would help too, thanks!

Honestly, I think a video is a little much. Say (in some horrible, and unrealistic situation) both you and your husband lost your ears, would you try to find a video to explain to your children how to clean theirs?

I think people worry too much about the foreskin, its no big deal. No special instructions are needed. He will figure it out all by himself, I can promise you that. As a parent all you have to do is instill proper cleaning habits, and everything else will be fine.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't think you're going to need a video to teach a boy how to wash his penis.

Heck, by the time he's 12 you're going to need an army just to drag him out of the shower to get him to STOP cleaning his penis!


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
I don't think you're going to need a video to teach a boy how to wash his penis.

Heck, by the time he's 12 you're going to need an army just to drag him out of the shower to get him to STOP cleaning his penis!

Ya right "cleaning"


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Do we need a video to teach little girls how to clean their privates too? I mean honestly. It's not like it's any different. If itchy or smelly you do a rinse and maybe a soak and look at diet. Otherwise leave it alone.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jserral* 
Perhaps any experiences of a similar situation I could relay would help too, thanks!

Seriously though, at least for me, I don't remember there being anything specifically said, it wasn't any kind of big thing. I don't think a video would have been necessary. Just my 2cents.


----------

